# OHSS all but gone - chance of BFP?



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

My estradiol levels were exceeding 30,000 which put me at very high risk of OHSS.  Up to and for a couple of days after EC I was pretty bloated and uncomfy and a bit breathless.

I was prescribed Cabergoline, drank gallons and ate lots of protein and the symptoms I had have all but gone now Im 2dp5dt.

When does the OHSS come back if you are pregnant?

If it doesn't come back does that mean my chances are bad?

Anyone else had OHSS go away, not come back and still be BFP?


----------



## Holly-Jane (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, i was diagnosed with OHSS after EC and they cancelled ET, however of the 24 follies I had only 2 fertilised so they couldn't guarantee they would survive the thaw few months down the line. They decided to go ahead and pop them both back in and just monitor OHSS with bloods. Apart from bloating after ET I have had no real problems and it has never came back... Im now 5wks3days pregnant!!!

Good luck, it can happen x x


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi I was hospitalised for OHSS with my current twin pregnancy, I had a 5dt and it was at least 8 days after this that my symptoms started ( and that was with a very high hcg for two). It is way to early , don't give up hope. X


----------



## DizzySunshine (Feb 4, 2012)

Mandimooo - just read this online, which I found quite helpful rehss http://www.infertility-guidance.co.uk/fertility_treatments/index.html

From what I can gather, you can only develop ohss once the HCG trigger shot has been given... I think that as the HCG leaves your body the symptoms lessen, which fits your situation... Although, if you do become pregnant the symptoms will come back as of the outpouring of HCG...

Again, by no means any sort of expert, this is just my understanding of what I've read!

Xxxxx

/links


----------

